# The Great Tank Swap



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So for those dont know alex (AWW) and i are swaping tanks. He is taking my 75 gallon and i am getting his 125. He wants the 75g for his 450g's sump. I will be deviding the tank for my 2 main cichlids.

This is the tanks setup break down:

Light:
Odyssea T5 highout dual fixture 48" - 2 x 54w (1 x 10000k + 1 x actinic) 

Heater:
300w Ebo jager

Filters:
Ehiem 2227
AC 110

Other:
Powerhead
air pump duel output (1 to an air stone and 1 to a sponge filter)

Fish:
1 Male trimac cichlid
1 Female Red Dragon Flowerhorn

(PICS WILL COME TONIGHT)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

With all the pics you post of everyone elses fish and tanks, how are there no pictures to go along with this thread!?! 
lol

congrats on the upgrade, i'm sure your cichlids will love the extra space!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

well its cose the tank comes tonight lol. so once it comes ill post pics dont u worry!! lol


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

pics:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

bare in mind the tank will have a background, there will be more equipment added as i can aford it.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks good man! how long before you remove the barrier?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

looks sweet pete! ill i can say is "blllluuuuuueeeee"


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Peter nice tank, Worked out great for you and Alex.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks awesome. The background that you will add will make a huge difference.

it looks good, i'll come check it out in the next few days!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice job on the tank divider. Lucky fish.

Your fish will knock it down before you take it out.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

it has feet at the bottom held down but gravel. and since i wanted the AC110 in the midddle i cut a grove out for the devider so its held in place by that too.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Good planning on the top and bottom features. I wasn't concerned about the divider at all.

I was thinking in a comical way in the eyes of the fish: imagine a cartoon move that one of the fish winding up its fins and tail and ramming into the divider multiple times in an effort to elope to the other side to hug its lover...they just couldn't wait for your approval of lifting the 'gate'.

Oh, I should get back to work...



cowis said:


> it has feet at the bottom held down but gravel. and since i wanted the AC110 in the midddle i cut a grove out for the devider so its held in place by that too.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

haha yeah well shes is a lil beat up so i wanna get her healed befor i breed them if it works. hes ready i dont think she is yet.


----------

